# Are you a Supernatural believer?



## CJBlazer (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey, here is a good discussion. Are you one who believes in the "supernatural" or otherworldly. I certainly do.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 15, 2012)

"Supernatural", yes; "believer", no.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 15, 2012)

I believe in Castiel.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 15, 2012)

Nope. I don't believe in anything


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 15, 2012)

I believe in 4D space that is inside and outside the universe and the 3D part we are living in is just the surface. Does that count?
And there might be a ultimate 11D Multiverse that is not infinite in 11D and there is nothing beyond it.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 15, 2012)

I definitely believe in the supernatural. I've actually seen some "supernatural phenomena" happen.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 15, 2012)

Somewhere in the distance, I can hear my boyfriend whispering about the multiverse theory just to be a dick.

But no, I don't.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 15, 2012)

Somewhere in the distance, I can hear my boyfriend whispering about the multiverse theory just to be a dick.

But no, I don't.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 15, 2012)

Eh. I know people who have pretty convincing accounts of stuff like being psychic, but I'm not anywhere near convinced. I just wouldn't be too surprised if they proved it someday. Ghosts and goblins and demons are another matter, they're pretty much a no.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 15, 2012)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Somewhere in the distance, I can hear my boyfriend whispering about the multiverse theory just to be a dick.
> 
> But no, I don't.


Not necessarily supernatural! There's the many-worlds interpretation of quantum mechanics.


----------



## Dar (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes. I believe. I'm just not quite sure what I believe in .-.


----------



## K'yoril (Mar 15, 2012)

Though I don't remember it, I was told that I used to see ghosts.

This seems ridiculous, but apparently it happened, and the story seems rather convincing (to me anyway) 

So my Grandma got a house where the previous owner had died, I think in the house too, and one time while visiting, I was alone in the living room, and ran into the kitchen where everyone else was, screaming my head off that there was a strange man in the living room. Everyone went in, but there was no one there and no signs of breaking in or anything. They asked me to describe the man, and I described the previous owner in perfect detail...

So yeah, I believe in the supernatural. My mom and sister have had similar happen as well.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 15, 2012)

"Do you believe in the supernatural?" is just a really vague question... _a lot_ of things fall into that category, many of them completely unrelated to each other.

Ghosts, yes (ghosts as in "just normal dead people who happen to still be hanging around," anyway... not the horror movie version.)

Other things I'm not so sure of (for example: a lot of people who claim to be psychic are definitely fake, but I'm not convinced that all psychic-type stuff is completely impossible)... and some things are a definite no (like Satan magicking up fake dinosaur bones and putting them in the ground to trick people into believing that dinosaurs really lived 65 million years ago.  Yes, there really are people out there who believe something like that.)


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't believe in ghosts, etc., but I do believe in aliens. I mean, they HAVE to be out there somewhere. I just hope they're not Klingons and not Daleks. So, mixed signals there.

I'm also _really not sure_ if I'm religious or not, in any way. I'm raised Catholic, but my highly logical brain (that half thinks it's a Vulcan brain) doesn't want to believe in things blindly. So. :P

EDIT: I've changed my mind. Ghosts do exist. We just don't see a lot of them because Sam and Dean are good at their job.
pathos, your comment is win


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 16, 2012)

I suppose I'm open to the idea?

Pretty neutral towards it.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 16, 2012)

I think that there might be an afterlife that everyone has just as they imagine it.

And ghosts might exist as well. But interaction with us requires the living person to have psychic powers or have his mind shield lowered (like when asleep), and the ghost should be powerful. The powerful ones can also do stuff like spread themselves over an entire city and guard it from transdimensional invasions.


I'm not sure about any of these ideas though.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 16, 2012)

Particularly powerful ghosts can actually enter the Nth Dimension and disrupt the local flange orbits, preventing telepaths in the area from using their powers. That's why they keep a Psychetron in Area 51 - so they can send in shock troops armed with proton packs to deal with the ghosts.


----------



## ... (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't necessarily believe in supernatural things, but it wouldn't come as a surprise to me if they were proven true. Now and again there comes along a very convincing story and it makes me question things, but as of right now, I'm not a strong believer.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Mar 16, 2012)

There's no unexplained phenomena that's bizarre enough for me to jump from "we don't understand this thing that happened" to "holy shit ghosts", so no, I'm not a believer.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ghosts, psychics and what not = bullshit to me. I'm convinced that there is extraterrestrial life, but not that they've somehow "reached" us somehow, that's very, very, very unlikely. The multiverse theory is quite interesting though, and while part of me thinks "Oh yeah, this actually makes some sense" the other part just compares the idea to be as believable as gods and such. So no, I don't believe, buuut I do find speculating and theorizing about it highly entertaining, hence my interest in fantasy.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Mar 17, 2012)

I've seen a ghost in front of me at the cemetery. It was running around, waving its arms like it was out of a madhouse.

Actually, I've definitely seen something but I don't think it was a ghost.

I don't believe in the supernatural (mostly because anyone who tried to prove its existence failed miserably), but I'm quite interested in it. I'm also easily impressed by movies. I'm always looking over my shoulder during nighttime, I used to cover my neck when I slept to avoid being bitten by a vampire...


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 17, 2012)

> I don't believe in ghosts, etc., but I do believe in aliens. I mean, they HAVE to be out there somewhere.


I don't really see how aliens would qualify as "supernatural."  They're just critters from another planet, after all; they'd be just as "natural" as anything that sprouted up on Earth is.  Though they may look really weird, depending on what sort of critters they are and what planet they come from.

I definitely think there are aliens out there.  Not sure if any have ever actually come to Earth or not... though I don't believe that they built (insert any hard-to-build-even-with-today's-technology ancient structure here) or that there's any cheesy-sci-fi-movie-ish "take over the world by infiltrating its population" plots going on, even if aliens have visited at some point.

But yeah, like I said, I don't consider alien life to be "supernatural" so I didn't mention it before.


----------



## sovram (Mar 17, 2012)

I've noticed that it's surprisingly common for people to refer to extraterrestrials as supernatural ... I don't know if it has to do with religious influence or what (it's pretty intense here) but I see it a lot.

I, of course, think it's pretty likely that life has existed in other locales than Sol III.


----------



## Light (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm actually surprised that the majority, on this highly atheistic forum, like me voted "Perhaps there are." That being said, I don't think extraterrestrial life counts as supernatural, unless said aliens are so advanced that they're jumping between dimensions.

I personally relate to people who feel like the universe is so vast that it is highly unlikely that there is no other life out there. I feel the same way about existence outside our universe. I feel fairly certain that there must be something, somewhere, if you can use that terminology, beyond our own scope of reality. Of course it would never be tangent to our own reality, so we could never even know its existence, but who are we to say our finite universe is all that ever was?

Also, as someone who believes that every action has a cause, it is only logical that there is something outside of the 4-dimensional universe which set off the big bang.


----------



## sovram (Mar 17, 2012)

MelloScreamsKillerKarma said:


> I'm actually surprised that the majority, on this highly atheistic forum, like me voted "Perhaps there are."


Why? I am an atheist and I say "perhaps" about gods. It certainly isn't an admission of belief.

ETA: I think the poll's question and responses are ill-suited to the topic at hand, basically.


----------



## Dinru (Mar 17, 2012)

I believe that there's still a lot we don't know about the universe and how it works, and also that it's nearly impossible to conclusively prove that many supernatural entities don't exist. I also think that whatever does exist probably won't be word-for-word what we'd expect, such as vampirism vs fictional vampires.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 18, 2012)

Define "supernatural" -- if it can be explained by science but is currently unexplained, does it count as supernatural?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Mar 18, 2012)

Am I the only one who's noticed that the middle two responses are not actually answers to the question "do you believe in the supernatural?".


----------



## sovram (Mar 18, 2012)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Am I the only one who's noticed that the middle two responses are not actually answers to the question "do you believe in the supernatural?".





			
				Sovram said:
			
		

> ETA: I think the poll's question and responses are ill-suited to the topic at hand, basically.


Not really.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 18, 2012)

"Perhaps they are" and "I doubt it" are pretty much "Are ghosts/demons/related phenomena there?" Which is almost the same question. Almost. At least from what I'm getting.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 19, 2012)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Am I the only one who's noticed that the middle two responses are not actually answers to the question "do you believe in the supernatural?".


the question itself could also be asking 'are you a believer that is supernatural?' so uh.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 19, 2012)

It's asking "Do you believe in the supernatural?" and worded improperly, unless I've totally been mislead.


----------



## Automata heart (Mar 19, 2012)

i guess i belive in the supernatural, but thats because i used to see things as a child, so i've just always held onto that belief. i also think its perfectly plausible that there is something else out there. we don't know everything, and if we are stupid to pretend we do.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 27, 2012)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Define "supernatural" -- if it can be explained by science but is currently unexplained, does it count as supernatural?


has mass been adequately explained yet?

(haven't kept up with particle physics, okay)


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 28, 2012)

Sort of.


----------



## Light (Mar 29, 2012)

Sovram said:


> Why? I am an atheist and I say "perhaps" about gods. It certainly isn't an admission of belief.
> 
> ETA: I think the poll's question and responses are ill-suited to the topic at hand, basically.


Because the stereotypical "rational" mind dismisses claims of the supernatural to the troves of pseudoscience.



Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Am I the only one who's noticed that the middle two responses are not actually answers to the question "do you believe in the supernatural?".


No, but the intent seemed obvious, so most people didn't bother to comment.



Crazy Linoone said:


> Define "supernatural" -- if it can be explained by science but is currently unexplained, does it count as supernatural?


From dictionary.com:

super-
above, beyond, in addition, to an especially high degree

natural
of or pertaining to nature or the universe


So basically, by my interpretation, anything beyond or reaching outside of our own 4D spacetime. Excludes: aliens, vampires, qualia(?). Includes: traditional notion of a soul, parallel universes, abstract reasoning.


----------



## Kronos (Mar 29, 2012)

Of course I am. I believe there are really things that cannot be explained in "natural" means. I have seen too many weird things to say otherwise.


----------



## PK (Mar 30, 2012)

A nice, big ol' flat no.


----------



## Light (Mar 30, 2012)

Kronos said:


> Of course I am. I believe there are really things that cannot be explained in "natural" means. I have seen too many weird things to say otherwise.


Wait, "cannot be explained"? You sure? I think you mean "are not best explained".


----------

